# Help me decide which case...



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

I currently have a red M-Edge cover, but I want to get a skin for my Kindle, and I realized that most of the ones I like won't match the red. (I'm leaning toward Whimsy, BTW ) So I figured it would be best to get a plain black case. I like my M-edge pretty well; the only thing I really don't like is the closing mechanism - I know I'm going to tear that little tab pocket up eventually. I don't want the "pebbled" one, but there is a fake leather black one. (I don't mind the fake leather; it's what I have now.)
http://www.buymedge.com/p_kindleEx.html

My second option is the Tuff-Luv Executive leather case at amazon. Does anyone have this one? The stand feature is kind of cool, but is it just held in at the bottom? Is it the same closure (tab into a slot) as the M-Edge?
http://www.amazon.com/Tuff-Luv-Executive-leather-Amazon-Kindle/dp/B001DHG2YM/ref=pd_bbs_sr_7?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1226107762&sr=8-7

Last option is the Vizu "Travel Package", with the leather case and light (don't really care about the light, I already have one). Also can stand up, and has a cutout for the switches. This is also the cheapest, I think, at $24.99. Anyone have this? Looks like maybe a snap closure?
http://www.amazon.com/Travel-Package-Amazon-Kindle-Leather/dp/B001ESPB5G/ref=sr_1_15?ie=UTF8&s=apparel&qid=1226107791&sr=8-15


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Is the "whimsy" one black with small white butterflies It should go with your red case since the majority of the skin is black. I'd go to the site and look but it looks like they're updating the Kindle skins page *


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

It's mostly black and white, but there's a little bit of pink, too.


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

From the pics the Tuff-Luv doesn't look like it attaches to the top of the Kindle at all so I wonder how secure it would be.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

marianner said:


> It's mostly black and white, but there's a little bit of pink, too.


*Sounds like it could be fun  Since you are leaning towards it in the first place, go ahead and order it. If you really don't like it with the red case, then go ahead and find another one.*


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

The cover that comes with the light is the one I have, only in green. I think you can find the case in black without the light for 19.95. I worte a review today of mine, which you can read here.. http://www.amazon.com/MiniSuit-Leather-Amazon-Kindle-Adjustable/dp/B001EW1EPI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1225375168&sr=8-1

I have read on another board that they may discontinue the tuf case, it is made by a british company, and I think there is a very good review
posted of it... I found it also in pink and am pretty tempted...


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I have the on order the black one like Octochick's and the whimsey skin is the one I have picked out but not ordered yet. I like it because of the butterflies.


----------



## Kindled Spirit (Oct 27, 2008)

marianner, I also have the one octochick has in pink and I like it alot.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Marianner, welcome to the Kindle Boards! And welcome to Accessories. I think this, and the Book Corner, are the most happening places on Kindleboards, but I might be biased. 

Anyway, the case that comes with the light is black according to Amazon, it says black in a box under the description.
Here it is:
Travel Package



















And I think this is the skin?









(Decalgirl IS updating their website.)

I think the design would look great with a black or red cover.

Betsy


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks for the info, everybody!  I would order the skin, chynared, except that the site has been down all day   So it sounds like the people that own them like them?  What kind of closure does each have?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

marianner said:


> Thanks for the info, everybody! I would order the skin, chynared, except that the site has been down all day  So it sounds like the people that own them like them? What kind of closure does each have?


The skins are only that, skins that stick to the various flat areas on the Kindle. Check here for a good post by Leslie of putting the skin on your Kindle and great pictures. As for covers, the closures vary greatly. Most seem to have a snap, if they have a closure at all.

Betsy


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

I meant the closures for the cases, Betsy   I ask because I'm not that crazy about the M-Edge, the way you have to push the tab into an unfinished slot.  I'm sure that that slot is going to get a bit raggedy over time.  The other two cases I'm looking at don't have a good picture of the closing mechanism.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

marianner said:


> I meant the closures for the cases, Betsy  I ask because I'm not that crazy about the M-Edge, the way you have to push the tab into an unfinished slot. I'm sure that that slot is going to get a bit raggedy over time. The other two cases I'm looking at don't have a good picture of the closing mechanism.


Sorry, wasn't sure as there's often confusion between skins and covers.  I only have the standard cover which I'm covering. Will post pictures, hopefully today. I'm trying to avoid buying another cover, because once I do, all is lost! I'll be buying covers left and right. I'm holding out for the Oberon (see separate thread). Hopefully others will chime in. A lot of people here have M-Edge covers, what do you think?

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

marianner said:


> I meant the closures for the cases, Betsy  I ask because I'm not that crazy about the M-Edge, the way you have to push the tab into an unfinished slot. I'm sure that that slot is going to get a bit raggedy over time. The other two cases I'm looking at don't have a good picture of the closing mechanism.


I've had mine (not-leather in Red) since July and haven't noticed a problem with the tab or the slog getting ragged. They are very well made. That said, I think I'd prefer a weak magnet closure.

Ann


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I have two M-edge covers, red and saddle. I used the red one constantly for two months and the smooth leather did start to look a little bit scratched, but the slot for the tab was fine. The saddle cover seems more sturdy and after 3 months of constant use, it looks as new as the day it arrived. I think the pebbling of the leather makes a big difference.

L


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Yeah, my red (pleather) M-Edge is getting a bit scratched up.  I really don't like pebbly-textured leather, though, just not my style - too masculine, or something.  Honestly, though, I don't mind the scratches too much - they don't really show unless you look at just the right angle.

Maybe I'm just paranoid about that slot, though!  I kind of stick my fingernail underneath it every time I put the tab in to keep it from pushing on the edge too much.  Maybe the old familiar M-Edge is my best bet, after all.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

marianner, I am waiting on the arrival of the Vizu Travel package and will post my review when it gets here mid week (I hope).  The price was very good and it got pretty good reviews both on Amazon and here (thanks, Leslie!)  If it doesn't live up to my expectations/needs then I won't feel terrible about turning around and buying the M-Edge in the end.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Cool, definitely let me know what you think, Ruby!


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

My Vizu Travel package arrived today!  It came w/instructions (read reviews on Amazon that it didn't have directions prior) and popped in there in about 2 seconds.  The case holds it very securely, I think you'd really have to jar it hard to get it to come loose.  The cover is not top quality leather (but for $24 what do you expect), but to me holding the kinde securelyand protecting it is more important than looks.  I still may splurge and get the M-Edge, but so far I'm very pleased w/this cover.  I'll road test for a while and see how it goes.


----------



## Mnemosyne (Oct 31, 2008)

Ruby said:


> My Vizu Travel package arrived today! It came w/instructions (read reviews on Amazon that it didn't have directions prior) and popped in there in about 2 seconds. The case holds it very securely, I think you'd really have to jar it hard to get it to come loose. The cover is not top quality leather (but for $24 what do you expect), but to me holding the kinde securelyand protecting it is more important than looks. I still may splurge and get the M-Edge, but so far I'm very pleased w/this cover. I'll road test for a while and see how it goes.


Oh, I'm so glad to hear that the Vizu holds the Kindle securely! Mine shipped today, in black, to go with the Whimsical design from Decalgirl!

Nemo


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Great, thanks for the info, Ruby!  I think I may give it a try.  If I get Whimsical, too, we can have twinkie Kindles


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Ruby said:


> My Vizu Travel package arrived today! It came w/instructions (read reviews on Amazon that it didn't have directions prior) and popped in there in about 2 seconds. The case holds it very securely, I think you'd really have to jar it hard to get it to come loose. The cover is not top quality leather (but for $24 what do you expect), but to me holding the kinde securelyand protecting it is more important than looks. I still may splurge and get the M-Edge, but so far I'm very pleased w/this cover. I'll road test for a while and see how it goes.


Ruby, I got the same package as you. I got mine on Ebay for the same amount and recieved email that it has shipped. Should have it by the end of the week. Since hubby let me have my Kindle early, I plan on wrapping this to put under the tree.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Mnemosyne said:


> Oh, I'm so glad to hear that the Vizu holds the Kindle securely! Mine shipped today, in black, to go with the Whimsical design from Decalgirl!
> 
> Nemo





marianner said:


> Great, thanks for the info, Ruby! I think I may give it a try. If I get Whimsical, too, we can have twinkie Kindles


Make that Triplets!! Whimiscal is the one I have picked out, too!  Unless they come up with something new in the next few weeks, all 3 of us will have the black Vizu cover with Whimical skin!! lol


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Angela said:


> Make that Triplets!! Whimiscal is the one I have picked out, too!  Unless they come up with something new in the next few weeks, all 3 of us will have the black Vizu cover with Whimical skin!! lol


Triplets, what fun!!!! It's like those twins separated at birth which end up having the same characteristics including pocket protectors and stuff!

Betsy


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Triplets, what fun!!!! It's like those twins separated at birth which end up having the same characteristics including pocket protectors and stuff!
> 
> Betsy


LOL... I always wanted sisters!!


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Betsy,  I got the cover in black.  I would have preferred green, but they were sold out and the package deal was too good to pass up.  My skin is the blue flowerburst and it looks great w/black!

Angela, I hope you are as pleased w/your package as I am.  I wouldn't be able to wrap mine up to put under the tree, even for just a day or two!

edit to add second note


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Ruby said:


> Betsy, I got the cover in black. I would have preferred green, but they were sold out and the package deal was too good to pass up. My skin is the blue flowerburst and it looks great w/black!
> 
> Angela, I hope you are as pleased w/your package as I am. I wouldn't be able to wrap mine up to put under the tree, even for just a day or two!
> 
> edit to add second note


Oh believe me Ruby, I don't want to do it, but since Larry gave in and let me have my Kindle before Christmas, I will indulge him on this one!


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Aw Angela, you are soo good to do that for him!

edit-can't spell today!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Ruby said:


> Aw Angela, you are soo good to do that for him!
> 
> edit-can't spell today!


It's the least I can do... we normally don't give each other gifts at Christmas as we do things for each other during the year and concentrate on the kids and grandkids, but the grandkids don't understand why Grandma and Grandpa don't have many presents, so we like to have a few small items just so there are gifts under the tree.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

You sound like me and my husband, only we don't have grandchildren yet......our kids are still young and they ask why Santa didn't bring anything for us..............We just completed a huge 7 month whole house renovation so that's our gift to each other for the next many yrs, lol!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Angela said:


> Oh believe me Ruby, I don't want to do it, but since Larry gave in and let me have my Kindle before Christmas, I will indulge him on this one!


I'm so glad you got your Kindle early! All of our vibes must have helped!

Betsy


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Ruby said:


> You sound like me and my husband, only we don't have grandchildren yet......our kids are still young and they ask why Santa didn't bring anything for us..............We just completed a huge 7 month whole house renovation so that's our gift to each other for the next many yrs, lol!


We just built a new home last winter and had a pool installed this summer using the equity from the sale of our home in Houston... the pool pretty much covers birthdays, anniversary, father's day, etc... for this year and probably next... of course Larry did buy me a riding mower for mother's day!!


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Wow, building a house sounds like lots of fun and stress!  How nice of your hubby to get you a riding mower, you can ride and kindle at the same time


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Ruby said:


> Wow, building a house sounds like lots of fun and stress! How nice of your hubby to get you a riding mower, you can ride and kindle at the same time


It was a lot of fun and not too stressful... I haven't tried riding the mower and kindling at the same time, but I do love to lie in the hammock next to the pool and listen to the fountain while reading!


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Now THAT sounds relaxing!!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Angela one of my favorite places to read is in my hammock, listening to the birds sing & my wind chimes. It is hung between two huge oaks. So relaxing and I have been known to nap.   It is getting a little cool now but I have a chimnea which will work with a nice blanket.

Linda


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Angela one of my favorite places to read is in my hammock, listening to the birds sing & my wind chimes. It is hung between two huge oaks. So relaxing and I have been known to nap.  It is getting a little cool now but I have a chimnea which will work with a nice blanket.
> 
> Linda


Hammock won't work for me, it's in the 40s and rainy here today, LOL! Not to mention my back starts hurting. I love hammocks, though. Maybe I need a virtual hammock.


----------



## Teach142 (Oct 28, 2008)

I can't find the strangedog website.  Anyone have it?


----------



## Teach142 (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks Betsy!  They seem to be sold out of everything.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Hammock won't work for me, it's in the 40s and rainy here today, LOL! Not to mention my back starts hurting. I love hammocks, though. Maybe I need a virtual hammock.


Now THAT is a place I would love to be while kindling!!


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Teach142 said:


> Thanks Betsy! They seem to be sold out of everything.


Sign up for his email list and he will email you before he posts new covers online. Be warned, though, it's usually pretty late in the evening when he does this, so check your email before bed


----------



## bosslady402 (Nov 6, 2008)

marianner said:


> My second option is the Tuff-Luv Executive leather case at amazon. Does anyone have this one? The stand feature is kind of cool, but is it just held in at the bottom? Is it the same closure (tab into a slot) as the M-Edge?


I just got the Tuff-luv a few days ago and I'm very satisfied with it. Yes, it just has frame holders on the bottom and at first I didn't like how it just flopped around on top, so I put a little peice of fastener (sort of like velcro) on the back side of the kindle and the inside of the cover, and that did the trick. I like the stand feature, but I also like how the magnetic snap closure also will snap when it's in the open position, so it's not flapping around when you carry it open (I read while walking).


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks for the insight, everybody!  I think I'm just going to go with the black M-edge case.  The devil you know...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

marianner said:


> Thanks for the insight, everybody! I think I'm just going to go with the black M-edge case. The devil you know...


Haven't heard of an unhappy M-edger yet...


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

You won't be disappointed!


----------



## RB (Nov 17, 2008)

I just ordered the black and white fleur design.  If you look closely at the picture online, there are red accents on the buttons, both front and back.  It would stay with your red cover theme...


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I could stay there forever (assuming water, food and Whispernet available, of course). I would also need one of the yet-to-be-discovered Kindle certified solar chargers!
> 
> Betsy


aaahhh yes...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

RB said:


> I just ordered the black and white fleur design. If you look closely at the picture online, there are red accents on the buttons, both front and back. It would stay with your red cover theme...


RB, welcome to the board, and congratulations on your first post (and second!)

When you get a chance, head over to Introductions and tell us a little bit about yourself. You've already found Accessories, the home of all who like bright and shiny objects, and you'll want to check out the Book Corner and get some good book recommendations. Tips & Tricks has lots of good dope for using your Kindle, and....

Betsy


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I just discovered a new cover by Noreve Leather...comes in a great variety of colors.  I was wondering if anyone has tried it yet?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

drenee said:


> I just discovered a new cover by Noreve Leather...comes in a great variety of colors. I was wondering if anyone has tried it yet?


Do you have a link? This is a new name to me.

L


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

NoreveUSA.com


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

drenee said:


> NoreveUSA.com


There was some discussion about this...somewhere. People were wondering if it's an actual product (yet) because it says everywhere, "Photos are digitalized." I haven't heard about anyone who has actually bought one of these.

L


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Thank you...I didn't go back through the threads to see if anyone had mentioned it.  The only thing that really drew me was the fact that it came in a very pretty pink.  And they also have a matching cover for my MP3.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Report back if you decide to order one and let us know what it looks like, customer service, etc.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Here's the link




And here's what the website says:
Note: The color photos are digitalized.

Black cases are in stock (in some cases, if demand for certain products is very high, some models may be out of stock). Some of the colors are in stock also. Do not hesitate to contact us for product availability. If you order a product which is out of stock, it will be delivered to you in less than 15 working days. The product will be manufactured especially for you.

Christmas Special : For the most part of our products, Black is in stock. For products of other colors, we guarantee their delivery before Christmas for all orders placed before December 4th 2008*. After this date, please contact us via e-mail for information about availability or delivery time. We will respond promptly. *Valid for orders placed choosing the fastest and most reliable shipping companies, to avoid any setbacks (FedEx or UPS).


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

marianner said:


> Thanks for the insight, everybody! I think I'm just going to go with the black M-edge case. The devil you know...


OK, Oberon adding corners has just rocked my world. So pretty....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I have the Oberon with Velcro.  When I got my cover, it was so beautiful, I never even hesitated to use the Velcro.  I wanted Eleanor the Kindle in that beauty as quickly as possible!  I recommend them highly, and if you prefer the corners, go for it!

Betsy


----------



## love2read (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks to this thread I just checked out the Strangdog cases. I love all the colors of the material. If anyone has one of these, does it hold the Kindle in securely?

For those of you with both the Oberion and the M-Edge, which one do you like better? Are they pretty much equal as far as holding the Kindle securely? 

Do they both fold flat so that they are easy to hold?

The Oberion cases are beautiful. I'm not sure I'm ready to spent that much just yet though. I also don't want something that adds a lot of weight.

I'm just not sure what to do!

Lynn


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

love2read said:


> Thanks to this thread I just checked out the Strangdog cases. I love all the colors of the material. If anyone has one of these, does it hold the Kindle in securely?
> 
> For those of you with both the Oberion and the M-Edge, which one do you like better? Are they pretty much equal as far as holding the Kindle securely?
> 
> ...


*I don't have the M-Edge but the Oberon is slightly heavier than the original Kindle case...I think it was 2 ounces. I might be wrong on that but one of the beta testers did weigh it. It's very very comfortable to hold and you don't even notice the weight difference. I love the Velcro and the tester covers only have two strips whereas the final version has three strips. I have yet to add the extra piece on the bottom that some of the testers have...it's still pretty secure.*


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

I kep going back and forth on the Oberion ones and the M-edge ones... can't decide.

I also put in a request for one of my favorite leather goods store to start making a cover!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

love2read said:


> Thanks to this thread I just checked out the Strangdog cases. I love all the colors of the material. If anyone has one of these, does it hold the Kindle in securely?
> 
> For those of you with both the Oberion and the M-Edge, which one do you like better? Are they pretty much equal as far as holding the Kindle securely?
> 
> ...


I love my M-edge, it folds back and lays flat. Many like reading with their Kindles nekkid but I prefer the cover. I have a small edge all the way around the Kindle to hold it and use my thumb for page turning. Not much weight added at all, a few ounce I would guess. My Kindle, Ruby is very secure in the cover. There is no Velcro with the M-edge although the Oberon owners say this is not a problem at all. The beta testers gave Oberon rave reviews and some of them own both M-edge and Oberon.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

love2read said:


> Thanks to this thread I just checked out the Strangdog cases. I love all the colors of the material. If anyone has one of these, does it hold the Kindle in securely?
> 
> For those of you with both the Oberion and the M-Edge, which one do you like better? Are they pretty much equal as far as holding the Kindle securely?
> 
> ...


Leslie has both and pretty much only uses the Oberon, I believe. Leslie?

I have a StrangeDog case I was given and I haven't used yet because I got the Oberon. I'll check it out and let you know how well it holds.

Betsy


----------



## love2read (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks Betsy, This thread is so great!!!

Just when I think I have picked out a cover, I read another great post about a different cover and don't know what to do.

Since I don't even have my Kindle yet I'm not sure if I should wait to receive it before deciding or go ahead and pick one out now.

I keep going back to the Oberon covers. They are just so beautiful. After reading the different opinions, I think I would like the velcro one. I don't really want any of the buttons covered.

Does the color of the Oberon come off on the Kindle. Or is it best to just add a skin and not worry about it?

Lynn


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I had my cover before my Kindle Lynn.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

love2read said:


> Thanks Betsy, This thread is so great!!!
> 
> Just when I think I have picked out a cover, I read another great post about a different cover and don't know what to do.
> 
> ...


Lynn--

Being an accessories


Spoiler



slut


, of course I'm going to recommend a skin. But no, there's been no "crocking" or rubbing off of the dye (See the Australia the movie thread for a full textile discussion, LOL, including information about crocking.) on my Oberon.

I love the floating effect of my velcro'd-in Kindle, Eleanor. She's very secure!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I had my cover before my Kindle Lynn.


It's why you fit in here so well, Linda!

Betsy


----------



## love2read (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks chynared21, Linda and TM,

I really like the idea of having that little bit of extra edge around the M-edge to be able to hold it better.

I have read too many posts on the Amazon boards of the original case not being very secure. I want to treat my Kindle right and get a very pretty and secure case  

Lynn


----------



## love2read (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks Linda,

As soon as figure out which one to get, I'm going to go ahead and order one. 

Such a big decision, there are several that are so nice!!

Lynn


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

love2read said:


> Thanks Linda,
> 
> As soon as figure out which one to get, I'm going to go ahead and order one.
> 
> ...


Lynn you can always have more than one, believe me when I say accessories are as addicting as your Kindle. Did I mention I have ordered an Oberon?  Betsy keeps me in trouble with her accessory board, and now I am looking at a chair I absolutely love on "Best Chair for Your kindle" and I have the perfect corner for it in my bedroom.


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

love2read said:


> Thanks Linda,
> 
> As soon as figure out which one to get, I'm going to go ahead and order one.
> 
> ...


I am leaning the M-edge, mainly for the light... but still can't decided (but then i have 3 months)... I am also trying to con someone to make me one!


----------



## love2read (Nov 23, 2008)

Linda,

"The best chair for your Kindle"? I have found that thread yet. 

But I'm really in trouble here!  I want about 3 or 4 covers and 3 or 4 skins already. And now a chair too? 

Now that I think of it, what a great idea!

Lynn


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Lynn,

You fit in soooooo well here.

Betsy


----------



## love2read (Nov 23, 2008)

TM,

I'm so sorry you have such a long wait. Hopefully it is way over estimated and you will receive it much quicker.

You will probably have lots of fun accessories waiting when it arrive. What a fun day that will be.

Lynn


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

love2read said:


> Linda,
> 
> "The best chair for your Kindle"? I have found that thread yet.
> 
> ...


Lynn,

Reading Chair, What is Best under Let's Talk Kindle.  The round chocolate brown chair with all the comfy looking pillows. You definitely belong here!


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks Lynn... And i am in trouble with ya... I have been seeing so many things for my Kindle i want. Plus already buying books...

And hey, with a 3-month wait, maybe by then I will get a custom cover i am bugging someone for...


----------

